# Lansing CC 68W to NRP Program



## wanderingmedic (Mar 11, 2013)

Anyone know or have experience with this program? It looks like its an attempt to fill a gap in the training market, and it makes sense that medics should not have to do a full civilian paramedic program.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 12, 2013)

A good friend of mine is taking this program now, he likes it.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 12, 2013)

So... wait... take a bridge course to become a civilian medic... to take another bridge course to become a RN? Why waste time and money when you could just take an RN course?


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Mar 12, 2013)

I think these guys deserve a shortcut to Paramedic and its about time something has been done to help. 
With that being said... Trauma is only a fraction of a civilian Paramedic. I hope the program can bridge the gap on medical emergencies, civilian EMS operations,elderly, OBGYN, peds, cardiac, ect...
As far as bridging from EMT to NRP to RN... thats kind of interesting....


----------



## wanderingmedic (Mar 12, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> So... wait... take a bridge course to become a civilian medic... to take another bridge course to become a RN? Why waste time and money when you could just take an RN course?



Going out on a limb here but probably because it is slightly shorter and you come out with two licenses - could be a good option for former military flight medics who are looking for a career in civilian flight medicine. If you are going to school on GI benefits or scholarships tuition might not be as big an issue????


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 14, 2013)

azemtb255 said:


> Going out on a limb here but probably because it is slightly shorter and you come out with two licenses - could be a good option for former military flight medics who are looking for a career in civilian flight medicine. If you are going to school on GI benefits or scholarships tuition might not be as big an issue????



No civilian flight program is going to hire a new grad RN.


----------



## Wheel (Mar 14, 2013)

usalsfyre said:


> No civilian flight program is going to hire a new grad RN.



From what I hear they wouldn't even hire a former military flight medic as the paramedic on a crew without the requisite 911 experience, for obvious reasons.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Mar 15, 2013)

usalsfyre said:


> No civilian flight program is going to hire a new grad RN.



You haven't been to Saudi Arabia have you? :rofl:


----------



## wanderingmedic (Mar 15, 2013)

schulz said:


> You haven't been to Saudi Arabia have you? :rofl:



is it difficult for American EMT-P's and RN's to get flight jobs in Saudi?


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 15, 2013)

schulz said:


> You haven't been to Saudi Arabia have you? :rofl:



Expat programs excepted lol. While I've never been over there, I have heard a few stories.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Mar 15, 2013)

usalsfyre said:


> Expat programs excepted lol. While I've never been over there, I have heard a few stories.



I am sure they are all true! I remember one time I arrived on scene outside of Riyadh and the helicopter had already landed on scene. They where doing some triage and I just figured as flight and first on scene, they where in charge. Well to make a long story short they where medical students and asked if I could to do the RSI, which I was pretty nervous about on my own at the time. I did my best and you know helped me? The freaking pilot, who had no medical training.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Mar 15, 2013)

azemtb255 said:


> is it difficult for American EMT-P's and RN's to get flight jobs in Saudi?



no. If you have 2 years experience and your dumb enough to go up in the air with them, your hired. At least it use to be like that. If your interested PM "WTEngel" or "Armor10" on this forum. They where both HEMS in Saudi and can brief you better. I was on the ground.


----------

